# Pflueger supreme spinning reel issue



## promag

I have two pflueger supreme spinning reels and both have a issue with the one way clutch where it slips. My first one was the 1st gen supreme and I had the problem right out of the box so I took it back and exchanged it for another. I found I had the same issue a few uses later just not as much. So I decided to try and fix it. I found that the spring that holds the clutch in place is to weak and will release too easily. So I shortened the spring. Problem solved. However I bought another supreme a gen 2 and found the same problem about a year later. I just fixed this one by tweaking the arm that holds the spring in place and lubing the clutch. I like these reels but you would think for $100 bucks they wouldn't have the same problem after the redesign. I have several president s (which are the cheaper model) and haven't had this problem. So if you are having this issue with your supreme reel the tweaking of the arm is probably a better alternative than cutting or changing anything. I'm sure if you felt inclined to call the manufacturer and wait on hold and end up putting another week spring in place of the other one as long as you don't drop the tiny thing that is. Just a tip if you look into finding a fix.

promag


----------



## acklac7

promag said:


> I'm sure if you felt inclined to call the manufacturer and wait on hold and end up putting another week spring in place of the other one as long as you don't drop the tiny thing that is.


Pfluger customer service is excellent. I've called them numerous times and never have had to wait on hold. Also there shipping is extremely fast, almost all of my orders have came within 2-3 days.

Called Shimano about a bail spring; backordered from Japan for TWO MONTHS. Unbelievable...


----------



## Skippy

I have 7 of those reels and have never had ANY trouble with them. They do get used and used a lot. All are the 8230MG model. I'm out at least 3, often 4 days a week fishing plus when it's nice out my wife is out with me using them also. 
Oh yea, we always engage the bail by hand, not by using the reel handle.


----------



## promag

It could be that when I have the most trouble is when I'm fishing rocky areas and I'm using a lot of snap releases to get out of the rocks. That and its been cold

promag


----------



## DMinn Angler

WOW...had the same problem with the same reel...Pfluger replaced the entire reel for me...so Acklac is correct, great cutomer service...they even sent the original extra bail back so I have three bails now...have not had the issue yet on the new one...but it is funny what you mentioned in your last post...I was on the Cuyahoga river bank at the dam in Brecksville (Under Rt 82) when my first one went...had plenty of snags prior...was very upset cause I had a huge fish (Probably a carp) on the line when it started slipping...maybe the snags had something to do with it? Anyway, I am gonna copy and past your original post and keep it so if it happens again, I can try your fixit tricks Thanks, D


----------



## mpoole1

Try running a rag through the center of the bearing. This clutch can get too much oil at times and create slipping. Also when you are talking about the bail spring I believe, the spring located inside the lever needs to be replaced. This spring which looks like a ink pen spring gets week and allows the bail to come open slightly and this creates line slippage. If this does you some good then great. FYI I repair and clean reels as a side job, 25 dollars a reel plus parts if I don't already have them. Itear everything out of them, clean , inspect, and reassemble with new oil and grease. If this is something your interested in, shoot me an email [email protected]... Matt


----------



## promag

No problems with the bail it was the infinite anti reverse spring that was weak on my spinning reels. Where the spring holds tention on the lever that keeps the rotor from going backwards. 

promag


----------



## JimVW

Don't believe my problem is the same but thought I would jump in. I have the supreme xt 25 and it will get hard to reel in with a fish on. I have changed line and greased the shaft that goes through the spool. The grease job worked until I caught a 15" smallie and then it was reeling hard again and continued that way. Had Larry from buckeye outdoors look at it and he said replace braided 10lb spider wire. I got a slicker braid but have not caught a good fighter yet. 1 year warranty till August so should have it figured by then. Has anyone else had similar problem


----------

